# TC conspiracy theories



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Who shot JFK? Are there aliens everywhere? Or better yet: are *you* part of a conspiracy? I think you all are...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What is really happened in Portugal with Madeleine (Maddie) McCann.
We do have a forum in The Netherlands going on for 2401 pages, can you believe it?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Stockhausen did 9/11


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Lukecash12 said:


> Who shot JFK? Are there aliens everywhere? Or better yet: are *you* part of a conspiracy? I think you all are...


I don't think you need to have psychological issues to believe that there may have been something very fishy about David Kelly's death.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Kelly_(weapons_expert)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've always wondered about the murder of Hilda Murrell in 1984. 
https://hildamurrell.org/


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I've always wondered about the murder of Hilda Murrell in 1984.
> https://hildamurrell.org/


That's an interesting one.

There are also some concerns over the suspicious death of Robin Cook, the only Labour cabinet member to oppose the illegal Iraq war.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Cook


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, don't waste your time nibbling at the edges of paranoia.

Here is the conspiracy theory to find them and in the darkness bind them: The Grand Unified Conspiracy Theory.

Put on your best tinfoil hats and enjoy.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

> In 1982, Obama died in a Coca-Cola and *Pop Rocks* accident. He was replaced by an identical, but slightly less cool, copy.


I always thought Brezhnev was dead several years before he ceased to be President of Russia.

Here is a picture of the dead Brezhnev being held up by Jimmy Carter:










And here he announces the invasion of Afghanistan:










Something wasn't right. We should be told.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

and Elvis was flying it.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

This one is uncomfortably close to home:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timothy_Hampton

Tim and myself were in the same class at school for seven years. He was an academic, and if I remember rightly got a PhD from a campus university in the Midlands. He had links with David Kelly, published scientific evidence that North Korea didn't do a nuclear weapons test when the Americans told the world that they had, and his death was very suspicious with a secretive aftermath.

Reporting of his death was relatively low profile, just a paragraph in the Dailies. I homed in on it because I knew him, so it makes you wonder how many more there are that go under the radar.

One would imagine that following a death like this the word would be out amongst scientists working in sensitive areas not to go against the party line, at the risk of being murdered by the authorities.

On the other hand, he could have done a rare thing for someone committing suicide by jumping from an internal staircase and just happen to end up with strangulation marks on his neck which weren't reported in the official autopsy. I suppose we will never know.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wood said:


> This one is uncomfortably close to home:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timothy_Hampton
> 
> ...


Blimey. I knew about David Kelly and didn't for a moment think he'd committed suicide but I'd never heard of this.

I don't want to get into a political argument so I won't comment further.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

isorhythm said:


> Stockhausen did 9/11


Under direct orders of the imperialists, no doubt.

http://www.ubu.com/historical/cardew/cardew_stockhausen.pdf


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TC conspiracy: The Mighty Handful and its more cosmopolitan protege the Belyayev Circle were thoroughly organized mafias that participated in cronyism, black-mailing, fraudulent dealings, and bribery in the name of controlling music culture in Russia, not to mention rake in the monies. Maybe a duel or assassination or two... *cough cough* Tchaikovsky :tiphat: But maybe the Muscovites participated in equally illegal dealings and also an assassination or two... *cough cough* Mussorgsky and Borodin..


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Milton Babbitt worked with the US government on secret projects during WWII....

...oh wait, that was true.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The Admins are working with the North Korean government to keep classical music lovers from doing anything productive off the internet. Krummhorn is their Ringleader. Frederick Magle doesn't really exist, the Admins just want you to believe he does so that they can control you. Even if he does exist, they've probably taken him hostage and are keeping him in a basement, forcing him to power Krummhorn's organ with a bicycle pump. I think some of the Mods are in on it, too.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I suspect that everyone on TC with more than 2000 posts uses doping, because that's an Olympic feat and all Olympic participants do cheat their way up there...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> I suspect that everyone on TC with more than 2000 posts uses doping...


Yeah, that's true, I use "tea bags" to fuel my all-night posting sessions where I have been know to post as many as 14 banalities in a single 24-hour period. And obviously I am in league with the Tetley tea folk and Beelzebub...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> I suspect that everyone on TC with more than 2000 posts uses doping, because that's an Olympic feat and all Olympic participants do cheat their way up there...


Nah, some of us just have nothing better to do on a Friday evening

I remember the lyric in a Half-Man Half-Biscuit song: "There must be something better in life than writing on the sole of your slipper with a biro on a Saturday night rather than going to the pub!" Now I know there is - it is tapping away at the keyboard on TC


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mendelssohn is controlling the government.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

When I travel and I walk through an airport, or I am in Canada (VANCOUVER ON THE BORDER LET'S BE REAL I AM AMERICAN PEOPLE AND FEAR MOVING TOO FAR) and I see someone browsing the classical music record store aisles, or I am at a concert, and someone else is not reading the program notes but smiling (or crying!) during the performance --

*WAIT ARE YOU ON TC TOO?!*

I never ask, so = theory.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yeah, that's true, I use "tea bags" to fuel my all-night posting sessions where I have been know to post as many as 14 banalities in a single 24-hour period. And obviously I am in league with the Tetley tea folk and Beelzebub...


That's a touché I guess :lol:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

CIA supported Cage and Babbitt through the Congress for Cultural Freedom and...Wait that is also true.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yeah, that's true, I use "tea bags" to fuel my all-night posting sessions where I have been know to post as many as 14 banalities in a single 24-hour period. And obviously I am in league with the Tetley tea folk and Beelzebub...


Just what I suspected: there exists a TC Tea party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Stockhausen did 9/11


The Fiend! I also heard that he poisoned Mozart


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mozart poisoned Salieri.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

TC's long hand is present undercover in the European Songfestival; that's why Russia will win.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mozart was not a child prodigy. He was actually a 27-year-old dwarf with ADHD, and he died in his sixties.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

President Abraham Lincoln is not assassinated .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Stockhausen isn't dead, he's hiding from the media. I have proof:


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Bob's your uncle


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

And Fanny's your aunt


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Trump isn't really a ....no, wait....he _is._


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Felix was a necrophile. I'm willing to put money on this one.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, you lot aren't taking this seriously.

:lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Schoenberg is actually Beethoven backwards, this is a secret that has been covered up by the CIA for the last hundred years, they don't want you to know because it will cause riots and world domination


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If you scramble Schoenberg's name, you get "Breech Snog"


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If you scramble Schoenberg's name, you get "Breech Snog"


nod, relax u glazed nova


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Klavierspieler said:


> The Admins are working with the North Korean government to keep classical music lovers from doing anything productive off the internet. Krummhorn is their Ringleader. *Frederick Magle doesn't really exist, the Admins just want you to believe he does so that they can control you. Even if he does exist, they've probably taken him hostage and are keeping him in a basement, forcing him to power Krummhorn's organ with a bicycle pump. I think some of the Mods are in on it, too.*


This I can confirm. I have written 4 times to FM (with copy to Krummhorn) about an infraction I believe was unjust (I won't bore you with the details). To date, no reply. Proof, if proof were needed, that FM does not exist and is a fiction of the capitalist running dogs to keep us _all in thrall_ (nice rhyme) to some ulterior and horribly evil agenda.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> And *Fanny's your aunt*


No!! And *Fanny's your favourite* !!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

dogen said:


> Trump isn't really a ....no, wait....he _is._


A closet Scientologist?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> nod, relax u glazed nova


Barn bagel? Nor bent anew!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the space aliens are controlled by the govt.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

david johnson said:


> the space aliens are controlled by the govt.


The space aliens are Trump best friend


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

(this comment was removed by CIA)


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anybody else find something suspicious about the fact that there has been a wave of Islamic terrorist attacks in Europe just at the exact time when in America a guy is running for president, who pretty much defines himself by anti-Islamic sentiment? I mean, isn't this just the perfect situation: "Look what they are doing over there, elect me, and I will prevent the same from happening over here"?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^And as Figleaf said to me last night, the perps were shot before they had a chance to speak out as to why they did it and who was behind them.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, in some cases they were shot by the police to prevent them from killing even more people.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Does anybody else find something suspicious about the fact that there has been a wave of Islamic terrorist attacks in Europe just at the exact time when in America a guy is running for president, who pretty much defines himself by anti-Islamic sentiment? I mean, isn't this just the perfect situation: "Look what they are doing over there, elect me, and I will prevent the same from happening over here"?


No.

I think this suggestion shows a lack of understanding of the very real grievances that have alienated many within our societies.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Obligatory music:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

TC was founded by a group of monkeys......with superior music tastes


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Mozart was murdered (poisoned) because of certain occult information that was in _The Magic Flute_.

The same is true for Stanley Kubrick, murdered after releasing _Eyes Wide Shut_, which contained a certain occult ritual.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Xenakiboy said:


> TC was founded by a group of monkeys......with superior music tastes


Never been truer IMO


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Remember, always remember: _the surest sign of the POWER of a vast conspiracy is THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF ANY EVIDENCE THAT IT EVEN EXISTS!!!_


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> Remember, always remember: _the surest sign of the POWER of a vast conspiracy is THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF ANY EVIDENCE THAT IT EVEN EXISTS!!!_


Agreed, and the most dangerous man on earth is ONLY dangerous when his opponent closes his eyes at night and think he's sleeping "Peace"fully.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My words in this thread cost me a great deal so I will choose them and use them wisely. If you have a question, ask me. If I am able to answer you in public, I will. But I will NOT pretend to know what I do not know.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Trump is an agent of the Ottawa government, put in place to soften up the USA, rendering it ripe to be taken over as Canada's first move on its irresistible march to world domination.

It's always the quiet ones, eh?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> Remember, always remember: _the surest sign of the POWER of a vast conspiracy is THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF ANY EVIDENCE THAT IT EVEN EXISTS!!!_


'Alex Jones' Law'.


----------

